# NEC 2005 Online



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

To anyone interested browsing the 2005 NEC, here is a link to an online copy: http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=7005SB&cookie%5Ftest=1 
Just click on _"I agree"_, then on the next page click on _"Open National Electrical Code® Softbound 2005 Edition (NFPA 70)."_


----------



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

That is a good link thank you to bad you cant print it out .

Thank You
Mark


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

<Ctrl> and <PrtScrn> at the same time will take a screenshot, and you can paste that into MS Paint and print it out. Sort of a long way around the barn, but it will work if need be.


----------



## round2it (Jan 22, 2007)

*Code online*

This is great! It is about time that they did this. I really think they rip us off charging so much for the printed copies. But then again I squeek when I walk...so I am told...:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

round2it said:


> This is great! It is about time that they did this. I really think they rip us off charging so much for the printed copies. But then again I squeek when I walk...so I am told...:whistling2:


Word on the street is that a guy who's name rymes with "clark" will email people a copy of the 2005 handbook if they have an email account that can receive a very large .pdf file. Don't know if that's true or not, but maybe you should email him and ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

That would be one heck of a pdf file! My 05 handbook is 1330 pages!


----------



## round2it (Jan 22, 2007)

http://64.202.175.112/nec/2005nech.pdf is a site to get the 2005 Handbook in PDF format. Ya'll might want to check it out.


----------

